# Costume Contest



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

There's a costume class at a schooling show I'm going to on Oct 12th. I really want to do something "scary" for Halloween so I'm thinking about doing either a witch or the headless horseman. Which do you think would look better and how could I dress up my horse for these? Thanks!


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

I decided I'm going to do the witch and make my horse be the broom  Any ideas on how to do that would be appreciated!


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

eeo11horse said:


> I decided I'm going to do the witch and make my horse be the broom  Any ideas on how to do that would be appreciated!


Use a lot of gel/hair spray and poof out her tail so it looks like the wisps of the broom end


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

Be sure to post some pictures for us!


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

zookeeper1991 said:


> Be sure to post some pictures for us!


Oh I will, the show is in a week and a half so I'll be sure to post pictures. Let's cross our fingers and hope this works out!


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Well that idea ended up being a bust so I wasn't in the class. But as it turns out there were only 2 people in the costume class anyway.


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

That's too bad.  How did the rest of the show go for you?


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Host your own Horse Halloween Show  
If I had the time and money, that would be such a grand idea ;D


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

zookeeper1991 said:


> That's too bad.  How did the rest of the show go for you?


Good thanks! We got a 1/8, 2/4, 3/4, and 6/7 (halter). Overall it was a really fun show


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Ale said:


> Host your own Horse Halloween Show
> If I had the time and money, that would be such a grand idea ;D


I know that would be really fun!


----------

